# mifepristone - RU-486 and cortisol



## Guest (Jun 8, 2005)

There was a lot of discussion going on in another section of this site about the effect of cortisol or its link to DP/DR. I know Doctor Simeon is exploring this trail in her studies right now. I have read a study stating that Mifepristone (RU-486) was of great help for people with major depression and psychotics features. This med block to a certain level the impact of cortisol on neurons (cortisol is toxic for young neurons). Many Dp sufferer seem to have lower level of cortisol than "normal" subject. Maybe this is some kind of reaction of the brain trying to protect it self. Maybe DP sufferer have neurons that are more sensitive to the toxic effect of cortisol witch the brain would try to fix by lowering the level of cortisol. Also serotonin is in competition with cortisol on certains receptors of the neurons witch could explain why ISRS help some of us. Maybe trying a drug like mifepristone could have some impact on DP/DR. I guess no one on this site ever tried that drug since its been mostly used in small trial. Anyway this is just a theory... I would appreciate the input of someone who tried it if someone did.

Best regards.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

i'm always interested in the biochemistry of this thing. what kind of med is mifepristone? what is it used for?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

Its an abortive pill. Now used for severe depression with psychotic features.

B.Pharm.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

Actually the idea of using Mifepristone is to block cortisol because it's usually *elevated* in stressed or psychotically depressed patients (which the drug is mainly targeting.) after a prolonged period of stress, the body stops producing enough cortisol on its own (adrenal fatigue syndrom), that's why dp/dr'ed ppl have low levels.

personally i've had my cortisol levels checked, and they're too low, and my doc is working on getting them elevated back to normal, not blocked...any further blocking of cortisol and i would bascially die, no joke.

-ru


----------

